# Very Pretty Blue and Yellow Cichlid



## Lindsey87 (May 4, 2008)

So a while ago I got these two baby cichlids (about a centimeter and a half long or so) and when they were little one was orange and one was grey-ish blue. I assumed they were from the same batch of babies because there were other babies in the tank with the mother and they were the only group of fish in the tank (I think). They were just labelled at assorted african

Now they are about 3 centimeters long and the orange one has vertical stripes and is all yellow. To me she looks like a more yellow Red Zebra.

The Grey one is blue with a yellow dorsal area and a yellow belly, vertical darker stripes, and a black stripe down the dorsal fin. I have tried to google up what kind he is, and the closest cichlid picture I could find that looked like him was called a Maylandia hajomaylandi.

They both have one yellow egg spot on their anal fins.

I thought maybe he could be some sort of peacock too. Or some strange pretty hybrid the bred in the store, lol.

Here are some pics of him: (Sorry they are blurry, fish dont really like to stop and pose Also, he is much more blue than the pictures show him, i dont know why the colours faded upon photographing him, maybe cuz its through glass and water)

























Any ideas?
Someone told me it looked like a Labidochrimis caeruleus, but i havent seen any yellow labs with egg spots or blue on them. Maybe a hes a hybrid of some kind?

Thanks!
-Lindsey


----------



## Lindsey87 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, i did some more digging and my "unknown looks like a Maylandia hajomaylandi (or is it Mertriaclima hajomaylandi?) or a Labidochromis Perlmutt, but with a black stripe on the dorsal fin.

otherwise the body colours are very similar to the fish i already mentioned

Any other ideas?


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

The yellow one is a yellow lab, Labidochrimis caeruleus.

The blue one with the bars looks like a ps. demasoni but im not positive on that.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The stripes on the blue one are wrong for demasoni. Looks more like a juvenile or female Kenyi (Metriaclima lombardoi).

The yellow one is most likely a yellow lab (Labidochromis caeruleus) Not the most perfect specimen (the barring on the body is considered undesireable, and the black in the dorsal should be stronger) but looks very healthy. It may some M. hajomaylandi in it. (Pure Metriaclima hajomaylandi has no black in the dorsal and has a blue sheen with bright yellow on the chin and belly.)


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

try to get a better shot of the blue fish. hard to tell, but i think it might be a demasoni - the bars are too thick and the design on the face says not kenyi.
but who knows - could be a hybrid of both - a better picture is a must.


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

I like that mystery (maybe yellow lab x ????) one he looks cool! Whered you get them? I find most (not all) major chain stores have NOTHING in the assorted tank that isnt a hybrid of some sort  I call them chili fries cause they got a little somethin extra that you shouldnt have but look great


----------



## Lindsey87 (May 4, 2008)

The blue and white one i bought as a demasoni, im not too worried about him. it was just the yellow-ish one with bars

seems the general consensus is a L. caeruleus. Its too bad that the bars are not desireable, because that is why i liked him, hes pretty! 
i actually never really liked the plain yellow Labs. LOL
hes older now, and has the thicker black bars on his top and bottom fins, but is more blue, and the stripes are more noticeable. I think hes prettier, 

i think i'll settle with a yellow lab X

thanks dudes
-Lindsey


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lindsey87 said:


> i actually never really liked the plain yellow Labs. LOL


If you mean this literally, the plain yellow labs (aka without black) are hybrids, so most people around here don't like them either.

The blue one looks like nothing but a typical demasoni.


----------

